# HELP!!! Im running out of time!!!



## otterfox

I only have a week 1/2 to find homes for these four boys
































They are all very loving, and they have been raised since birth, they have never bitten anyone EVER.

In order:
Hamlet-Himalayan
Denver-Black Capped with Band
Jonas-Black Capped with Saddle
Oliver-Black Capped with Disconnected Saddle

They are all almost 6 months old (July 27) 
Birthdate-January 27 2008
Temperaments-Very Good 
Neutered-None
Health Problems- All of them have scratches here and there from rough housing but they will heal in a matter of days. Oliver has more since he was in a full out fight by accident, but he is already looking good.

Please, Please Help me on this. I dont want them to be sent to a pet store where they'll be sold as feeders  They are very good rats, and i love them very much, but i cannot keep them. I am getting surgery and i wont be able to care for them. I need to find them a home ASAP.

They all get to bring to their new homes with them a toy they like specifically, and they will most likely go in pairs (unless you have another rat)

I live in Hillman, Michigan. I can probably meet you halfway if you are more than 3 hours away.

Please PM me here or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Stace87

That's a shame you can't keep them . I hope they find a home. Do you not have anyone that could care for them for you till you recover?


----------



## otterfox

Sadly, no i dont. No one in my family really likes rats as much as i do. 

Also, the surgery i am getting is called a septoplasty. They are going to cut open my nose and take out a piece of the bone so i am able to breathe. Since i wont recover from that for a good two months, i am not allowed to be around things that makes me sneeze. I have a slight allergy to my rats, so most of them have to go.  My mother told me if i dont find a home for them before we shove off to Petoskey (where i am getting it done) we are going to stop in Gaylord and drop them off at the pet store there. It tears me up thinking about it


----------



## MariHxc

it's too bad i didn't hear about this till now.
my boyfriend was just up in Petoskey on vacation last week.


----------



## Stace87

Someone give the lovely boys a home! 

Where abouts are you? Just so people know, I don't see it mentioned on your profile part or in this thread (I may just be blind though lol).


----------



## otterfox

MariHxc said:


> it's too bad i didn't hear about this till now.
> my boyfriend was just up in Petoskey on vacation last week.


If you want i can probably see if i could meet you halfway? My father travels down to Ohio quite often.


----------



## otterfox

Stace87 said:


> Someone give the lovely boys a home!
> 
> Where abouts are you? Just so people know, I don't see it mentioned on your profile part or in this thread (I may just be blind though lol).


Sorry about that..I live in Northern Michigan, not to be mistaken with the Upper Peninsula. Hillman, Michigan to be more precise.


----------



## MariHxc

otterfox said:


> MariHxc said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's too bad i didn't hear about this till now.
> my boyfriend was just up in Petoskey on vacation last week.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can probably see if i could meet you halfway? My father travels down to Ohio quite often.
Click to expand...

i would love to help, but i really don't think i could. i don't drive yet, and i don't think my parents would take me.

how close are you to Huron Valley Rat Recue? they may be able to take them.


----------



## otterfox

MariHxc said:


> otterfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MariHxc said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's too bad i didn't hear about this till now.
> my boyfriend was just up in Petoskey on vacation last week.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want i can probably see if i could meet you halfway? My father travels down to Ohio quite often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would love to help, but i really don't think i could. i don't drive yet, and i don't think my parents would take me.
> 
> how close are you to Huron Valley Rat Recue? they may be able to take them.
Click to expand...

Thats true, I'm only about *checks google maps* three hours! That works out pretty well. I hope i can beg my mother to get me down there.


----------



## MariHxc

otterfox said:


> Thats true, I'm only about *checks google maps* three hours! That works out pretty well. I hope i can beg my mother to get me down there.


good luck! *crosses fingers for you*


----------



## otterfox

thanks i just hope she doesnt get angry. It is completely opposite of where we need to go  . If anyone is still interested in taking them though, dont be afraid to comment here or send me a message here or on my email


----------



## Stace87

I hope you work something out . 

I was just seeing if I could find anything on the net, I found this website, it may not of of any use though. There's a link for Michigan not far down the page.

http://www.rathelp.org/Shelters.html


----------



## otterfox

Stace87 said:


> I hope you work something out .
> 
> I was just seeing if I could find anything on the net, I found this website, it may not of of any use though. There's a link for Michigan not far down the page.
> 
> http://www.rathelp.org/Shelters.html


Thank you for this Stacie! This may work out after all


----------



## Stace87

otterfox said:


> Thank you for this Stacie! This may work out after all


No problem, hope you find somewhere or someone for them to go to =). Let us know!


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Ask your local animal shelter if you can board them with some of their employees. People who work there, love animals or ask at another pet boarding place, pet sitter to take them home or the time being.


----------



## Stace87

begoodtoanimals said:


> Ask your local animal shelter if you can board them with some of their employees. People who work there, love animals or ask at another pet boarding place, pet sitter to take them home or the time being.


That might be a good idea, I never thought of that! Then they could go back home later


----------



## otterfox

The sad thing is, i don't have any animal shelters near me that take in rats  
Besides that, my mother is having me give up some so i dont have as much to care for.


----------



## lilspaz68

Have you contacted HVRR? They might not be able to help but you might get another contact or advice?


----------



## begoodtoanimals

I meant to go to that shelter and ask their employees if one of them could take them to their home and foster them for you, not to bring them to the shelter. If there 's a chance to keep them you need to try everything if that's what you really want.


----------



## lovinmyworm

HVRR isn't taking private surrenders currently, they are so over run with shelter pulls. 

Anyways, I sent you an email, I might be able to take them.


----------



## otterfox

lovinmyworm said:


> HVRR isn't taking private surrenders currently, they are so over run with shelter pulls.
> 
> Anyways, I sent you an email, I might be able to take them.


Thank you so much! This is such great news to me to find someone on this site! I sent you an email with the information you need 

Again Thank you! Otterfox


----------



## Stace87

Yay it looks like you may be getting closer to a solution!


----------



## otterfox

I know i am really happy with how this might work and that i have found someone on here! That way, i know who they are going to.


----------



## Stace87

I hope everthing works out well! Let me know what happens


----------



## otterfox

I will! Thanks everybody for helping out too! :wink:


----------



## lovinmyworm

We are having cage issues currently. I could take them if I had the room in my cages. There is a home made cage that could come with them, but I don't have the room for it or the time to clean it (home made cages tend to be a pain), we are still working it out, perhaps I can take 2 of them.......


----------



## Stace87

lovinmyworm said:


> We are having cage issues currently. I could take them if I had the room in my cages. There is a home made cage that could come with them, but I don't have the room for it or the time to clean it (home made cages tend to be a pain), we are still working it out, perhaps I can take 2 of them.......


Aw that's a shame you wouldn't be able to take them all and they'd have to be split


----------



## otterfox

it is a shame they all cant be taken together, but we do have another cage that is about 2'x2' and it is easy to clean. (i will put up a picture when i can) It would work to QT all of them, (as i have done before) and it can fit comfortably for two rats. It may get a little cramped with three. They still arent done growing yet. 

My cousin also has a chinchilla cage that i could give her. I have already called and he said it is perfectly fine with him. I cant remember the size of it but it is pretty big.


----------



## Stace87

That's nice of your cousin, maybe it will be big enough =)


----------



## otterfox

oh its big enough, i just got it.


----------



## Stace87

That's great


----------



## zombiedork

Yay! I hope you find a home for these cuties.


----------



## Nicotine

This is Otterfox, i accidently posted this while i was on nick's profile *oops* :lol: 

I think Lovinmyworm is able to take all of them with the chinchilla cage. It is a super pet, so it has a wonderful amount of space. 30"x18" which is awesome.

The traveling is a bit of an issue though, my mother doesnt want to cooperate when it comes to taking me to Toledo or even going halfway, but i have found someone that MAY be able to take them to Saint Joseph, but we are figuring out what would happen from there still. Hopefully, i can work something out with them.


----------



## Stace87

Nicotine said:


> The traveling is a bit of an issue though, my mother doesnt want to cooperate when it comes to taking me to Toledo or even going halfway, but i have found someone that MAY be able to take them to Saint Joseph, but we are figuring out what would happen from there still. Hopefully, i can work something out with them.


Well at least they have a home to go all together, that's good . Hopefully the travel won't cause too many problems! 

Is there no-one on here that could help with travel?


----------



## lovinmyworm

Travel is only an issue because my van is in the shop and my boyfriend is leaving town Sunday-Wed so I will have all 3 boys with no sitter. If I threw the boys in my car for a 3 hour car ride with all of them squished together in their car seats they would have a fit! Hopefully when he gets back in town he will have a job that goes up that way so transportation won't be an issue.... but that's with fingers crossed for all I know he will end up at the southern tip of the state the rest of the week. Ugh... stupid idiot hit and run drivers hitting my van on the street making me fight with my insurance company for 4 weeks to get it fixed, I could have my van back by now if it wasn't for whoever hit me! 

Hopefully we can work it out, or if anyone here wants to run a rat train.... lol


----------



## A1APassion

What is the specific point A to point B location you need to travel for this rat train?

I belong to a yahoo group that helps arrange transport so maybe I could post the info there & see if anyone can help

PM me the specifics & I will post the info to the group for you


----------



## lovinmyworm

Basically she's having issues getting a ride anywhere down south here, I'm having issues because my van is down. She's in Hillman, Michigan I'm in Toledo, OH. My boyfriend travels alot for work up in Michigan, but he's mostly in the Detroit, Jackson, Ann Arbor areas on a regular basis. While he does have stores up that way, he can't make something in those stores break so he has to make a service call up there ya know.


----------



## Nicotine

A1APassion said:


> What is the specific point A to point B location you need to travel for this rat train?
> 
> I belong to a yahoo group that helps arrange transport so maybe I could post the info there & see if anyone can help
> 
> PM me the specifics & I will post the info to the group for you


Otterfox here: I accidently put it on Nicks account again :roll: 
I may have someone who can take them down to Saint Joseph, but from there i am kind of lost... 

If anyone here can take them to Toledo from there, i would really appreciate it, but the Hillman to Saint Joseph is still an 'if' situation.


----------



## AmberD

Nicotine said:


> This is Otterfox, i accidently posted this while i was on nick's profile *oops* :lol:
> 
> I think Lovinmyworm is able to take all of them with the chinchilla cage. It is a super pet, so it has a wonderful amount of space. 30"x18" which is awesome.
> 
> The traveling is a bit of an issue though, my mother doesnt want to cooperate when it comes to taking me to Toledo or even going halfway, but i have found someone that MAY be able to take them to Saint Joseph, but we are figuring out what would happen from there still. Hopefully, i can work something out with them.


Saint Joseph is on the far SW corner of the state, isn't it? And Toledo is on the far SE end of MI (just south of the border). 

Is there any chance of getting them to Flint? If so, I could probably hold them for a day or two and get them down to Toledo, or perhaps if the bf gets up to the Detroit area I can meet him there. I cannot keep the rats, as I'm severely allergic, and mine hinder my breathing enough. But a day or two I might be able to handle. Flint is directly on the route from Hillman to Toledo, whereas Saint Joseph is completely out of the way.

Otterfox, have you emailed HVRR? Even if they cannot take the rats, they do have foster people who often provide transport, so they might be able to help as well.


----------



## otterfox

AmberD said:


> Nicotine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Otterfox, i accidently posted this while i was on nick's profile *oops* :lol:
> 
> I think Lovinmyworm is able to take all of them with the chinchilla cage. It is a super pet, so it has a wonderful amount of space. 30"x18" which is awesome.
> 
> The traveling is a bit of an issue though, my mother doesnt want to cooperate when it comes to taking me to Toledo or even going halfway, but i have found someone that MAY be able to take them to Saint Joseph, but we are figuring out what would happen from there still. Hopefully, i can work something out with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Saint Joseph is on the far SW corner of the state, isn't it? And Toledo is on the far SE end of MI (just south of the border).
> 
> Is there any chance of getting them to Flint? If so, I could probably hold them for a day or two and get them down to Toledo, or perhaps if the bf gets up to the Detroit area I can meet him there. I cannot keep the rats, as I'm severely allergic, and mine hinder my breathing enough. But a day or two I might be able to handle. Flint is directly on the route from Hillman to Toledo, whereas Saint Joseph is completely out of the way.
> 
> Otterfox, have you emailed HVRR? Even if they cannot take the rats, they do have foster people who often provide transport, so they might be able to help as well.
Click to expand...

I may be able to see if that works. Nick's aunt jenny may be able to drop them off tomorrow in flint, but i would have to see if that is possible.

EDIT// it IS possible to take them to Flint, i am just waiting on you to see if you are willing to take them in for a while.


----------



## lovinmyworm

Basically if this helps, I'm right off I75 literally a mile or two into Ohio. I can drive some, but not hours currently because of the boys. If they can get to Flint he's got stores around there, or is almost always driving through Ann Arbor for some reason. HVRR is located in AA, so not sure about transportation. I can email them and ask them, I need to give them an update on my adopted babies again anyways.


----------



## AmberD

PM


----------



## A1APassion

I got a reply from someone on the transport group I belong to.. they said they have no problem doing the transport so I forwarded the note to both screen names (Nic & Otter)


----------



## otterfox

They rats may be on their way to their new home this afternoon!  

I say may because i am still not sure if the cage will fit into the car :/ I am so pumped up by this though, i will probably end up getting it in there! :lol: 

Thank you all who have helped me, a BIG thank you to Lovinmyworm who is taking them in and to AmberD who is helping out with transport. I dont even know you that both that well, but you are willing to help all the same! That is the beauty of forums. You may not know the person, but you own and love your rats. Both of you do, and i can really tell since AmberD has huge allergies to her rats, yet she does what she can to give them the best home possible, and lovinmyworm has Mr. Frumples in a QT cage at her friends house because of his URI. She got him medication and is willing to stick with it so he can get better. If that isn't caring an loving ownership, i dont know what is!

Thank you again for everything!


----------



## Stace87

otterfox said:


> They rats may be on their way to their new home this afternoon!
> 
> I say may because i am still not sure if the cage will fit into the car :/ I am so pumped up by this though, i will probably end up getting it in there! :lol:


Yay  they WILL fit in the car lol. Hope the journey goes well for them.


----------



## otterfox

Stace87 said:


> Yay  they WILL fit in the car lol. Hope the journey goes well for them.


I know i hope so too, i am really gonna miss the little guys, but at least they'll be in a good home


----------



## Stace87

otterfox said:


> Stace87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay  they WILL fit in the car lol. Hope the journey goes well for them.
> 
> 
> 
> I know i hope so too, i am really gonna miss the little guys, but at least they'll be in a good home
Click to expand...

At least you'll be able to be kept updated with them on here  I'm sure lovinmyworm wouldn't mind. I'm glad things worked out. Hope your op and recovery goes well too.


----------



## otterfox

thank you very much about my surgery.

Yeah, i dont think she would mind if i email to check up on them every month or two. I really love them and in know once i get home to prepare them for travel i am going to cry  but it will be really mixed feelings since i know they are going to a good home. I just have to keep that in mind while i get everything ready.

Here is a list of things she is getting:
The four boys
30"X18" Super Pet chinchilla cage
1 lb of Harland Teklad 2016
Toys
A fluffy pillow (Denver loves it if you put it into a milk carton that has had a hole cut into it)
A blue cloth tube(All of them like to sleep in this when it is hung up)
A pocket hammock (made out of a khaki pants pocket. All you have to do is tie it to a string and let it dangle in the cage, they like to crawl into it)
And an old tub of ice cream that makes a really nice igloo thingy. (They have always loved igloos, more homemade then store bought)

These are the things that they like the most of all of the things i have, and they love them all very much,(i know it is mostly just stuff to sleep in/on, but they sleep A LOT!! I get them out to play AT LEAST 3 hours a day when i am home, but besides that and food time, it is always sleeping time.

But yeah, these are all of the supplies they come with, i am glad it worked out!


----------



## lovinmyworm

I don't really need the toys and such. I make my own hammocks and cuddle cups. (BTW: If he loves his pillow he will love the sweatshirt pillows in my cage and the hanging baskets that are super padded). I'm actually over run currently with rat bedding. I was looking through everything last night and realized that I had 14 matching sets for my rats (complete sets, liners, cubes, hammocks of all kinds, ect.) that isn't even including all the ferret bedding I have (they have 6 sets). Seems like when I make hammocks for other people or for the rescue I end up falling in love with some pattern I'm using and make some for myself. 

AmberD, my bf is heading right through Flint on Friday, if you can keep them that long then you wouldn't have to drive anywhere to transport (save your $4 per gallon in gas that way) but I don't know if your allergies will hold out that long.


----------



## otterfox

lovinmyworm said:


> I don't really need the toys and such. I make my own hammocks and cuddle cups. (BTW: If he loves his pillow he will love the sweatshirt pillows in my cage and the hanging baskets that are super padded). I'm actually over run currently with rat bedding. I was looking through everything last night and realized that I had 14 matching sets for my rats (complete sets, liners, cubes, hammocks of all kinds, ect.) that isn't even including all the ferret bedding I have (they have 6 sets). Seems like when I make hammocks for other people or for the rescue I end up falling in love with some pattern I'm using and make some for myself.


so are you saying you dont want the toys for them? If so that is alright since i will still have 4 boys to watch over. I dont mind if you dont need them.

Oh, I cleaned the cage i am giving you, it is a very handsome thing you got here, i got a little bit jealous even! It has a few stains on the base, and the it has gotten a bit rusty, but it still looks pretty good for being in two households before coming to me. I do have my own FN, but i really like how the cage looks. >w< you so lucky! I am going to give you a pound of food also, (it doesn't look like much at all! :? I could fit it all into one little zip-lock bag!) I am also going to give you a few yogies for them and your babies as kind of a 'thank you'. It is a very tiny thank you, but the rats will appreciate it!


----------



## lovinmyworm

Well they are going to need some toys, things to sleep in and food, water, for when they are at the other house before coming to me. I suspect some of that stuff she will have, but for fostering the boys for a few days she shouldn't have to dip into her pockets more than she has to. Who knows when they will be getting here, or when my bf can come pick them up. 

Me and my bf are arguing about getting a new cage for everyone... but that's just it we are arguing. He wants to house his stupid ferrets near my rats... I want to shoot him for even thinking of this idea! Blah blah I'll get a FN add on and your rats can have both levels blah blah if I can bring my ferrets upstairs in the winter. Ha!! I'd rather have rats in a million different cages than to do this. (BTW: Thanks to everyone voting on the other thread about this... no one has said yes yet so it's proving my point more and more). As of now they will spend awhile in the QT cage, then after that intro's with the others and see how that goes and how I want to split them up. They will likely get split 2 in that cage, 6 in my current cage and cycle around so no one is stuck in the smaller cage for too long. Was thinking every week swapping pairs out to go into the smaller cage together. Then again this really depends on intro's and who gets along with who...... My rats don't spend that much time actually in their cage though. It's going to take months to get them all together with Mr. Frumples getting over being sick in another household, your rats being in a different air space in my house, Mr. Frumples will come home and be re-intro'ed into the main cage which will cause a fight with him and Captain Morgan, then intro's with these boys......... What have I got myself into here???


----------



## A1APassion




----------



## otterfox

lovinmyworm said:


> Well they are going to need some toys, things to sleep in and food, water, for when they are at the other house before coming to me. I suspect some of that stuff she will have, but for fostering the boys for a few days she shouldn't have to dip into her pockets more than she has to. Who knows when they will be getting here, or when my bf can come pick them up.
> 
> Me and my bf are arguing about getting a new cage for everyone... but that's just it we are arguing. He wants to house his stupid ferrets near my rats... I want to shoot him for even thinking of this idea! Blah blah I'll get a FN add on and your rats can have both levels blah blah if I can bring my ferrets upstairs in the winter. Ha!! I'd rather have rats in a million different cages than to do this. (BTW: Thanks to everyone voting on the other thread about this... no one has said yes yet so it's proving my point more and more). As of now they will spend awhile in the QT cage, then after that intro's with the others and see how that goes and how I want to split them up. They will likely get split 2 in that cage, 6 in my current cage and cycle around so no one is stuck in the smaller cage for too long. Was thinking every week swapping pairs out to go into the smaller cage together. Then again this really depends on intro's and who gets along with who...... My rats don't spend that much time actually in their cage though. It's going to take months to get them all together with Mr. Frumples getting over being sick in another household, your rats being in a different air space in my house, Mr. Frumples will come home and be re-intro'ed into the main cage which will cause a fight with him and Captain Morgan, then intro's with these boys......... What have I got myself into here???


That is a little bit scary thinking about having ferrets by rats 8O. I wouldn't DARE that at all even if i did have them. 

Sounds like you have gotten yourself into a somewhat decent predicament, but my boys are pretty okay about intros. They are all really just big talkers. If they see a rat bigger than them they usually back down in a matter of minutes.(Sometimes it takes half an hour though)


----------



## otterfox

Good news! Your precious cargo of ratties is on it's way! Jenny came here to pick up the rats and the cage fit!!! I sadly said my goodbyes, thanked them all, then they left. I watched them go with tears in my eyes, but i know they are going to a good home. Somewhere where they'll get the care and attention they need, and deserve.

It hurts, and it is going to for a little while. All i have to do though is remember where they are going, give snuggles and skritches to my other boys, and buck up. 

I am happy i did it, and at the same time i am sad about it. It is a strange feeling.


----------



## lovinmyworm

You will still see pictures, hear stores about their funnies (I'm sure Mr. Frumples will train them well of the ways of his weirdness he seems to pass on to other rats). A bit bittersweet, but at least you know they will be here with me, ya know where rats are spoiled more than the children, spend hours daily outside their cage (or the whole day depending on their mood and what I'm doing) and get plenty of cuddle time between me and my boys and lots and lots of home made bedding (ya know cause rats totally care if their cage matches and all). Did we work out the second leg of the trip yet?


----------



## otterfox

lovinmyworm said:


> You will still see pictures, hear stores about their funnies (I'm sure Mr. Frumples will train them well of the ways of his weirdness he seems to pass on to other rats). A bit bittersweet, but at least you know they will be here with me, ya know where rats are spoiled more than the children, spend hours daily outside their cage (or the whole day depending on their mood and what I'm doing) and get plenty of cuddle time between me and my boys and lots and lots of home made bedding (ya know cause rats totally care if their cage matches and all). Did we work out the second leg of the trip yet?



I am not sure about the second leg yet..  i am not sure what we could do so far. I am pretty sure the food i gave her could last until Friday at least, that way your boyfriend or your bf could maybe pick them up if they were heading that way? That MIGHT be the best way to do it, but i myself am not sure. I am weird that way~  Amber offered that she may be able to take them halfway to toledo on Wednesday or Thursday, but someone would have to meet her. 
It is really up to you to decide what you think is best though. I am open for anything. :wink:


----------



## lovinmyworm

She has to work on Friday right when my bf is coming home and passing through there. He will be going through at around 7am, but can't pick them up then because he can't leave them in the van. He will be back through there in the early afternoon to come home. Still trying to work it all out. I can't take the kids an hour away currently that's 2 hours being cramped in the car. Two of them will be ok in their seats, but my poor 5 year old will be squished in between with little to no room which will not be good because he will drive me and the other kids nuts with "I'm squished" and "he's touching me". Anyways, still trying to work it all out.


----------



## AmberD

No worries, we'll work something out. Steph, I got your PM, will PM you back after the boys get here.


----------



## otterfox

lovinmyworm said:


> She has to work on Friday right when my bf is coming home and passing through there. He will be going through at around 7am, but can't pick them up then because he can't leave them in the van. He will be back through there in the early afternoon to come home. Still trying to work it all out. I can't take the kids an hour away currently that's 2 hours being cramped in the car. Two of them will be ok in their seats, but my poor 5 year old will be squished in between with little to no room which will not be good because he will drive me and the other kids nuts with "I'm squished" and "he's touching me". Anyways, still trying to work it all out.


yeah, understandable, i may not be a parent, but i have five siblings so i can kind of relate to you a little bit. I HATE driving long distances with younger people...ugh especially family.

Amber said to me in a pm that she might be able to take them to you on the 28th but that seems a little far off, and also, i dont think one pound of food among four rats is going to be enough to sustain them for that long  .


----------



## otterfox

AmberD said:


> No worries, we'll work something out. Steph, I got your PM, will PM you back after the boys get here.


They should be there soon. You have GOT to PM me to tell me what you think  (I warn you though, they are quite scratched up. My bigger rat Pin liked to pick on them and they aren't fully healed yet. Also, Hamlet and Denver like to play rough with the other rats, but they are very good with people.)


----------



## lovinmyworm

They are babies... they are going to wrestle and fight!


----------



## Stace87

I sent you a PM *otterfox*


----------



## AmberD

otterfox said:


> Amber said to me in a pm that she might be able to take them to you on the 28th but that seems a little far off, and also, i dont think one pound of food among four rats is going to be enough to sustain them for that long  .


They're not going to wait until the 28th. I said in the PM that when I stumbled upon the thread in one of my random lurk-throughs of the forum, and I made the offer of taking in the rats temporarily, I expected them sometime within the week, not the very next day. Ideally, I would've gotten them late this week or weekend so I could take them down myself to Toledo on the 28th, since that is my first totally free day. BUT since that could not and did not happen, I am trying to figure out the next best move. 

I did not ask Steph to meet me halfway from Toledo, as she stated previously she couldn't drive very far. I had mentioned trying to work out other transport, and another member had mentioned they had people willing to transport as well, so I said I could get them out Wednesday or Thursday morning, especially if I had someone willing to do partial transport (since I work Wednesday afternoon). I WILL work this out, they will NOT be here til next Monday! 

I appreciate that people are concerned, but paraphrasing previous Private Messages isn't necessary, it only causes confusion. I sent them privately for a reason. I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be rude. 

I'll post an update when the boys get here!


----------



## Stace87

AmberD said:


> I appreciate that people are concerned, but paraphrasing previous Private Messages isn't necessary, it only causes confusion. I sent them privately for a reason. I'm sorry, I'm not trying to be rude.


I had problems with PM's not sending a week ago, I was seeing if it did send or not....


----------



## AmberD

Stace87 said:


> I had problems with PM's not sending a week ago, I was seeing if it did send or not.


No, I'm sorry :wink: 

I was referring to the fact that I keep seeing "Amber said..." this and that, and they're often out of context and wind up making the situation look more confusing than it is. As far as I know, everything in under control, and should be figured out/finished very soon.

I was trying to handle the situation fairly privately, discussing with otterfox how/when the rats will get to me, and with lovinmyworm how/when the rats will get to her. Otherwise, there's going to be confusion on who said what to whom and when, which isn't necessary.


----------



## Stace87

Oops sorry lol. I didn't read it properly. Silly me :lol:


----------



## lovinmyworm

The continued posting isn't exactly necessary at this point. Me and Amber are going to work it out somehow, she has my phone number, we can pm eachother. They will not be staying that long, I would actually prefer they were picked up earlier, but with my van in the shop and my bf out of state that is a problem. With any lucky Amber will only have to keep them till Thursday, Friday the latest. She offered to help even though these new rats are going to cause her allergies to act up, she offered to drive but we are trying to prevent that if at all possible! Why should she have to drive 2 hours with gas at $4 per gallon to transport them when she's already taking them in for a bit even though it's going to make her physically ill.


----------



## AmberD

They are here, hanging out at the moment in a temporary cage I set up for them...


----------



## AmberD

There's some serious fighting going on here. 

Looking at a previous thread, I see that the one was chewed up by two others and they were supposed to be adopted in separate pairs, now they're all living together again, and I don't think they're happy about it. 

I'm not just talking little squabbles with name calling, I just had rats ping-ponging all over the cage, and teeth gnashing against each other. Lovinmyworm, you're going to have your hands full.


----------



## otterfox

AmberD said:


> There's some serious fighting going on here.
> 
> Looking at a previous thread, I see that the one was chewed up by two others and they were supposed to be adopted in separate pairs, now they're all living together again, and I don't think they're happy about it.
> 
> I'm not just talking little squabbles with name calling, I just had rats ping-ponging all over the cage, and teeth gnashing against each other. Lovinmyworm, you're going to have your hands full.


They were all doing fine when they were here. I have had them together for a week before i sent them down to you. I made SURE they could get along before i decided they could all go together. For the entire week there was playful rough housing but no bad biting at all. It might be because they are in a new environment with different smells and such? I assure you, i had them in the bottom of my FN together and they got along fine.  Are you feeding them enough? It takes just a small bit of food for them to start arguing over who's food is where, then it will usually start with Hamlet and Denver knocking heads since they are the most dominant. But since they have been together here, i haven't had any problems with them being together...

I promise though, i would NEVER give away rats that were aggressive towards one another. This kind of upsets me.


----------



## lovinmyworm

I can handle it. Mr. Frumples came to me in such bad condition and alone for so long that he's slightly cage aggressive. Eva is another rescue from HVRR and she was abused and really cage aggressive. She still can't spend the night in the cage with all the boys (she's spayed) because she is so mean to 2 of them. Captain Morgan wants to be top dog, but Mr. Frumples won't allow him. Once they are out of QT and Frumples is feeling better I'm going to figure out who needs to go in what cage to keep the peace. Chances are they aren't going to mess with my guys and will back down and things will settle down. I suspect whoever is the most aggressive will end up in a cage with Mr. Frumples and Eva, the next dominant one will be with captain Morgan and the less aggressive ones will end up being split between those cages. I've got some highly aggressive ratty boys and a really aggressive female now, it takes alot of time but they do learn to live together ok. You can't just toss them together though and expect all to be fine. Like I said Eva is still away from her cage at night. Goo is about the only rat I have who could care less, he's so squishy and cuddly and doesn't care if he's dominant or not he's ok as long as he has some hammies to lay in, good food in his tummy, and he's out with his people. 

I'm going to be splitting them up when they get here into her cage and another spare cage (Frumples is coming home from being out of the house because of his URI) so I can split them that way for their QT and then start intro's and see who works well to be in what cage together after that. Just sounds like they have too many hormones because of their age being made worse by having too many dominant ones together in a super small cage. It will all be worked out, hopefully without a trip to the vets to stitches! 

BTW: Amber is so awesome she had a change of plans today and is on her way to bring them all the way down here to me!!! She's making a 2 hour one way drive and 2 hours back to help with transportation. She totally gets a gold star for the day!!!


----------



## AmberD

otterfox said:


> AmberD said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's some serious fighting going on here.
> 
> Looking at a previous thread, I see that the one was chewed up by two others and they were supposed to be adopted in separate pairs, now they're all living together again, and I don't think they're happy about it.
> 
> I'm not just talking little squabbles with name calling, I just had rats ping-ponging all over the cage, and teeth gnashing against each other. Lovinmyworm, you're going to have your hands full.
> 
> 
> 
> They were all doing fine when they were here. I have had them together for a week before i sent them down to you. I made SURE they could get along before i decided they could all go together. For the entire week there was playful rough housing but no bad biting at all. It might be because they are in a new environment with different smells and such? I assure you, i had them in the bottom of my FN together and they got along fine.  Are you feeding them enough? It takes just a small bit of food for them to start arguing over who's food is where, then it will usually start with Hamlet and Denver knocking heads since they are the most dominant. But since they have been together here, i haven't had any problems with them being together...
> 
> I promise though, i would NEVER give away rats that were aggressive towards one another. This kind of upsets me.
Click to expand...

Their food bowl is full. I imagine some of it has to do with being in a strange cage, which is too small for four on top of it, and so they're all re-working dominance issues in the new cage. Instead of setting up the bigger cage and having to take it right back down in a day or two, I'm just going to take them to Steph so she can get them settled into a more permanent situation.


----------



## otterfox

lovinmyworm said:


> I can handle it. Mr. Frumples came to me in such bad condition and alone for so long that he's slightly cage aggressive. Eva is another rescue from HVRR and she was abused and really cage aggressive. She still can't spend the night in the cage with all the boys (she's spayed) because she is so mean to 2 of them. Captain Morgan wants to be top dog, but Mr. Frumples won't allow him. Once they are out of QT and Frumples is feeling better I'm going to figure out who needs to go in what cage to keep the peace. Chances are they aren't going to mess with my guys and will back down and things will settle down. I suspect whoever is the most aggressive will end up in a cage with Mr. Frumples and Eva, the next dominant one will be with captain Morgan and the less aggressive ones will end up being split between those cages. I've got some highly aggressive ratty boys and a really aggressive female now, it takes alot of time but they do learn to live together ok. You can't just toss them together though and expect all to be fine. Like I said Eva is still away from her cage at night. Goo is about the only rat I have who could care less, he's so squishy and cuddly and doesn't care if he's dominant or not he's ok as long as he has some hammies to lay in, good food in his tummy, and he's out with his people.
> 
> I'm going to be splitting them up when they get here into her cage and another spare cage (Frumples is coming home from being out of the house because of his URI) so I can split them that way for their QT and then start intro's and see who works well to be in what cage together after that. Just sounds like they have too many hormones because of their age being made worse by having too many dominant ones together in a super small cage. It will all be worked out, hopefully without a trip to the vets to stitches!
> 
> BTW: Amber is so awesome she had a change of plans today and is on her way to bring them all the way down here to me!!! She's making a 2 hour one way drive and 2 hours back to help with transportation. She totally gets a gold star for the day!!!


I am glad amber is bringing them down to you today! ***** FIVE STARS TO AMBER!!!!

The two most dominant are Hamlet and Denver. Hamlet is most i am going to say, but Denver had begun to pull his own weight. Jonas is i am going to say third in line and Oliver doesn't like to get into fights, period. Especially after what happened to him.
Hopefully, the fighting will die down once they figure out they are safe where they are. I am sorry about the fighting though.  I had expected them to be scared and maybe tussle a bit, seeing as they arent going to know where they are for a while, but it will straighten out soon enough.


----------



## Stace87

You'll have some new little friends earlier than you thought then lovinmyworm. Good luck with them


----------



## lovinmyworm

The rats fought before, and dominance hadn't been worked out before. A week together in a cage isn't enough to know if they are going to continue to fight or not. Anyways, doesn't matter I'll work it out when they get here in a few hours.


----------



## Stace87

Did you get there and back ok *AmberD*? =)


----------



## AmberD

Yep, lovinmyworm has the boys now. I had to turn around just out of my subdivision to get a second cage to put 2 in, because they didn't stop fighting even after we put them in the car... That helped a lot but didn't stop the fighting entirely. But we all made it to Ohio safely, and I made it home. Steph can update if she wants


----------



## lovinmyworm

The boys are home, the white one is by himself in his own cage because of his aggression. He's horrible and will probably need neutered or to be a lone rat. The other 3 have been in a cage together and there isn't any fighting now with the PEW out of there. I tried to find one of the other ones that the white one wouldn't fight with, but that didn't work he fights anything that moves. They act like they are starving and last night ate a salad, 2 handfulls of lab blocks, and 1/2 a bowl of suebees from 7pm till 9am. The white one was attacking them, stealing their food, stashing it, then going to find someone else to attack so no wonder they were eating like that their ratty friend was stealing their dinner! They aren't bonded to each other, they are on constant high alert and anytime another rat walks past them they kinda freak out. I'm sure that will change in a bit now that the trouble maker is out of there. They have no clue how to use hammocks other than the pocket that was sent. They aren't litter box trained yet, but that may be because they spend hours digging through the litter seeing if there is any food in there..... 

Now the good. They are all very sweet and love people. I took them out for free range twice last night because they were literally hanging from the cage bars begging to get out. The first time I let them out 2 of them ran over to my 4 year old and fell asleep on him. (I thought it was sweet, 4 year olds want to play with their animals though so he just didn't get it). They really love people, part of the reason they were fighting in the cage is because if someone sticks their hand or finger inside, they all fight to get to the finger so you can pet them and not someone else! 

We will see after QT is up if my boys can get this PEW to back down.


----------



## otterfox

lovinmyworm said:


> The boys are home, the white one is by himself in his own cage because of his aggression. He's horrible and will probably need neutered or to be a lone rat. The other 3 have been in a cage together and there isn't any fighting now with the PEW out of there. I tried to find one of the other ones that the white one wouldn't fight with, but that didn't work he fights anything that moves. They act like they are starving and last night ate a salad, 2 handfulls of lab blocks, and 1/2 a bowl of suebees from 7pm till 9am. The white one was attacking them, stealing their food, stashing it, then going to find someone else to attack so no wonder they were eating like that their ratty friend was stealing their dinner! They aren't bonded to each other, they are on constant high alert and anytime another rat walks past them they kinda freak out. I'm sure that will change in a bit now that the trouble maker is out of there. They have no clue how to use hammocks other than the pocket that was sent. They aren't litter box trained yet, but that may be because they spend hours digging through the litter seeing if there is any food in there.....
> 
> Now the good. They are all very sweet and love people. I took them out for free range twice last night because they were literally hanging from the cage bars begging to get out. The first time I let them out 2 of them ran over to my 4 year old and fell asleep on him. (I thought it was sweet, 4 year olds want to play with their animals though so he just didn't get it). They really love people, part of the reason they were fighting in the cage is because if someone sticks their hand or finger inside, they all fight to get to the finger so you can pet them and not someone else!
> 
> We will see after QT is up if my boys can get this PEW to back down.


Please dont keep Hamlet separated for too long  I really dont want him to be alone..he mainly doesnt like being in new places, so he is probably freaking out about that. (I took him to Nick's house once and he was terrified) He really is a good rat around others, and he hasn't ever been alone for too long..he has always been with his family members.

I just hope that soon he will stop trying to be so bossy.


----------



## lovinmyworm

No... he NEEDS to be away from the other rats! Their scratches are from HIM! I saw him do it last night, each one of the other rats can't eat, they can't sleep or relax, and actually while I watched him scratched and bite the other rats drawing blood on 2 of the other rats. I understand you don't want him to be alone, but I can't put the other 3 rats health and happiness in jeopardy because of him. He will stay in his lone cage, out for free range IF he can behave himself with the other rats. He can't be in the cage with other rats and continue to hurt them. I will try re-introductions once they all settle down and relax a bit more, but until then because of his aggression he can't be in the cage with the others. He picked a fight (literally blood drawing fight) with every other rat that was put with him yesterday. That is NEVER ok even if it means he will be alone!


----------

